# 18 color house



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

check out this house we just finished.18 colors in 1 home! not sure if I like it or not? I think I would have to see it after they get all of their furniture,pictures,drapes, etc... in


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't even watch the vids and I can tell I don't like it. I don't like purple.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow.... How much time was spent just communicating placement of colors?

Great looking job as usual Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! What a combo of colors! Looks like a complicated job, well done!
TJ, how about lime green, bright blue and yellow?:blink:

Was there a designer involved or was this all the HO? I think you are right about the furniture, it is going to take the right stuff to pull it off!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

They let there 10 year old daughter pick out the colors! I asked if they were sure about it and he said,"If I don't like it I'll have you re-paint it next year!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> They let there 10 year old daughter pick out the colors! I asked if they were sure about it and he said,"If I don't like it I'll have you re-paint it next year!!!!


That would explain the colors.....  

Still a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

love it


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Good job, but I would get depressed living there.I like happy colors myself.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Horrendous. Guess that's what happens when a 10 yr old gets hold of the color deck. Looks like sharp lines though. Were multiple coats on the colors necessary? Is it too much to ask the owners ethnicity?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

hoz said:


> Horrendous. Guess that's what happens when a 10 yr old gets hold of the color deck. Looks like sharp lines though. Were multiple coats on the colors necessary? Is it too much to ask the owners ethnicity?


2 coats on everything/no comment on ethnicity.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Color is the spice of life. Great job.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> 2 coats on everything/no comment on ethnicity.


No kidding. Sheesh. What difference does it make.

What ethnicity is not immune to the occasional placating parents that will let their 10 year old kid pick out all the colors in the house.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Aaron. Sweet job. 

:thumbsup:

As usual:

Excellent work. Excellent clientele. Yet another solid job completed.

The colors actually don't look too bad. I have seen high paid designers do worse.

One bit of advice though, look up the spelling of extraordinary!

:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> Aaron. Sweet job.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I know I had allready put it together...I spelled it correctly on youtube but not on the flip...back to the drawing board!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I know I had allready put it together...I spelled it correctly on youtube but not on the flip...back to the drawing board!




*already


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful work, the colors are a bit "out there", would love to see it furnished.

Sage


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice job!

There's a couple of colors that I probably wouldn't choose, but overall, I like the colors

P.S. I start an interior Monday with 11 colors


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hell yeah Aaron!! That looks WAY better than what they had.. that nasty neutral pallet!

Way to go man


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice work! The colors are wicked. The good news is colors that strong are harder to live with for a long time so I imagine you have some job security there!

Seriously, very good job! Those 2 story walls are a bear with such deep colors.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We Started a small waterfront cottage today. Here are the colours. It is less than 1000 sq feet.

HC-166 Kendal Charcoal exterior doors
CC-270 Baffin Island boathouse doors
CC-40 Cloud White interior doors and trim
OC-137 Sebring White kitchen backsplash, great room ceiling and beams, interior wall
CC-690 Piedmont Gray interior walls
HC-115 Georgian Green master bedroom
CC-170 Mount Saint Anne bedroom #2
2069-60 Lavender Ice bedroom #3
HC-67 Clinton Brown bathroom walls or
2310-40 Gossimer Blue bathroom walls


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

wje said:


> We Started a small waterfront cottage today. Here are the colours. It is less than 1000 sq feet.
> 
> HC-166 Kendal Charcoal exterior doors
> CC-270 Baffin Island boathouse doors
> ...


No fair grouping the exterior colors with the interior colors! Just kidding, I bet it is going to look great when completed... I am a Ben Moore girl and recommend those types of colors a lot!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

wje said:


> We Started a small waterfront cottage today. Here are the colours. It is less than 1000 sq feet.
> 
> HC-166 Kendal Charcoal exterior doors
> CC-270 Baffin Island boathouse doors
> ...


Met with my customer today. 10 BM colors. 967 Cloud White will go on the ceilings in flat and on the woodwork in Satin Impervo oil.

The remaining wall paint will be Regal Eggshell


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great Arron! We did 8 colours in my new house (All AURA Matte except one gallon of ECOSpec in "Mini-me's" room because there were 3 colours and I was going broke with Aura!)......its only a 2 bedroom! I told my wife I don't give a rats a%s what colours she picks, just get me the codes! When I finish the basement its going to be a discounted and miss-tinted 5'er if I get my way:yes:

The last house we painted was 10 colours and the next one we have on the books is 12! I have the blueprints with each one numbered including feature walls! 

What is going on with all these colours.... The last 5er we bought was primer and I can't remember when....:blink:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Met with my customer today. 10 BM colors. 967 Cloud White will go on the ceilings in flat and on the woodwork in Satin Impervo oil.
> 
> The remaining wall paint will be Regal Eggshell



We call it CC40 (Cloud White) in this neck of the woods!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We call it CC40 (Cloud White) in this neck of the woods!


I have uttered cc40 all too often


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work - dude. I just bought a recorder similar to the one you used. Used it for the 1st time today on the before pics. I was wondering if there was a motorized remote control tripod out there. I'll google that in a sec.

I had the same issues with the lighting. I am sure there is some feature on the recorder that will compensate for the darkness. BTW - nice choice of music for the video.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The flip is pretty bare bones. easy to use and gets the job done
http://www.theflip.com/en-us/


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like it! Not so much the green, but the rest could look good with the right decor. :thumbup:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

One time I painted a clown house three colors all primary.. You picture it.

arron61 has set the bar!


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

Omg its Barney's Playhouse.. 

Clean cut-lines though!


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

*Save on Painting Co. | Vancouver BC Painting Company | reply:*



saveonpainting said:


> Omg its Barney's Playhouse..
> 
> Clean cut-lines though!




Ive had a colorful one recently too.

Check this one out -->


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

sweet


----------

